# Hunting A Highland Pony?



## mastermax (20 August 2010)

After the sudden and tragic loss of my mare, a friend has very kindly let me have her beautiful Highland pony on loan. I am looking to hunt him through the winter and wondered who else has hunted their highlands and even better, if you have any photos that would be lovely. He is 6 years old, cheeky but sane, snaffle mouthed and very well manered. He is typically a highland in as much that he is round with a leg at either corner. He is fittening up nicely though and has a lovely forward, active trot and canter. He is not jumping very much (2' to 2'3") at the moment. 
I was just curious really to see who else hunts these beautiful ponies. thanks in advance for replies and a bigger thanks for any photos x


----------



## JenHunt (20 August 2010)

hi there! I'm sorry to hear that you lost your mare, but it sounds like you've landed on your feet with this little chap!

I don't have a highland, but there are people I hunt with who ride highlands and highland crosses. they don't really jump, but then there's not much jumping with us anyway so its not an issue. they go forever and seem to be great ponies! I hope you have fun with him!


----------



## icklemadame (20 August 2010)

A lady who hunts with us has a little highland which she hunts both side saddle and astride, its a lovely little thing!!


----------



## mastermax (20 August 2010)

Thank you so much for your replies. Hopefully there will always be a way around regarding the jumping. He can do the small ones and the banks. Having always hunted bigger more zany horses, I am quite looking forward to hunting this little guy. At 48, I dont bounce anymore and just want to enjoy the day, the scenery and the ethos behind the hunting x


----------



## JenHunt (20 August 2010)

there's pretty much always a way round, especially when the jumps get bigger! there's plenty of folk who hunt who can''t/won't/don't want to jump!


----------



## dalesslave (20 August 2010)

i hunt my dales and hes very round with a leg at each corner but i'm the one that chickens out at the fences not him if he's got the field round him he'd jump everything if i wasnt such a wimp. Your little highland might surprise you !
have a fun time !!! I Do!!!


----------



## horseywelsh (20 August 2010)

Sounds like you are going to be in for lots of fun. I am taking my highland hunting for the first time this coming season and i'm going to go on intro/newcomer days and the other meets which have nonjumping groups. I'm unsure what to do with regrads to plaiting the mane though, as it's that long and thick plaits are a no go area!


----------



## the watcher (20 August 2010)

Highlands are fun! You may find hunting a little more exciting than you are expecting..they do take a fair bit of stopping when they get going and seem to magic up the ability to jump at least 18" higher than anything you may have done at home.

If you must tidy up the fabulous mane then try a running plait down the neck


----------



## combat_claire (20 August 2010)

Does anyone know of an adult hunting an Exmoor pony?


----------



## JenHunt (20 August 2010)

not an exmoor claire, but I know lots of adults who hunt other native types... fell ponies, dales, highlands, welsh C's & D's, connies, so I see no reason why you couldn't!


----------



## mastermax (20 August 2010)

Wow, sounds like I may be in for an exciting season!! I would only put a running plait in if I had to but I love the flowing mane look, its such a change from always plaiting the TB's. Years ago, I remember taking a little cob hunting for someone, it wouldnt jump a leaf at home but OMG my cries of "I will stay at the back with her" to my husband resulted in me overtaking him flat out and hurtling towards jumps!  I have been riding him at the moment in a french link full fulmer snaffle and now wondering if I should perhaps put him in a french link gag (on snaffle) or perhaps a french link pelham with two reins? I would hate to get out there and suddenly realise that my braking system has failed!


----------



## JenHunt (20 August 2010)

the only problem with a flowing mane left loose is that it has an awful habit of getting tangled up in one's reins and gloves!! and you wouldn't want to pull half of it out would you?

i would try to take him cubbing in your ordinary bit so he doesn't think it's too exciting, and you should manage. you can always change it next time if you need to


----------



## Evadiva1514 (20 August 2010)

Heres my little highand pony hunting with her previous owner (mines the yellow dun):












They just taped her tail up to keep it out of the mud. I think she loved it. She's certainly a little livewire now whenever we take her to shows etc. I haven't hunted her as of yet but im sure she would be loads of fun. Would definitely bit your Highland up though, i can imagine mine would get very strong when she got going!!


----------



## foreverhorses (20 August 2010)

As a teenager i had a lovely highland mare,i used to hunt her at every opportunity, she was the most dependable yet forward going ride i have ever had,now i am older & not so brave i would love to have another just like her.she also had a good jump in her & was never known to stop at a  fence or hedge  not sure if i can dig out any photos as  pre digital camara/computer days!! but will have a look tomorrow,go and enjoy --good luck


----------



## Sanolly (20 August 2010)

I will be mock hunting my Welsh C mare this year - in a pelham!

I would definitely bit up as I took my sane sensible ploddy cob in a loose ring snaffle once - all brakes went out the window and my little 13.2hh m/w cob out trotted most of the field!


----------



## mastermax (21 August 2010)

Benjis girl, what a fantastic photo of the two of them, thank you so much.  I will take him cubbing in his normal bit and seehow I go from there. I think I already know that he will need something a bit stronger for hunting tho, as he can use his neck and shoulders against me sometimes. He is very strong when he gets excited so better safe than sorry 
I will get as many photos as I can and post them on here. First date is 2nd Sat in September. Love the replies, thanks again. x


----------



## Oberon (21 August 2010)

Beautiful pics.

Not hunting but there are a few people locally who do endurance rides on Highlands. They are so beautiful and happily go all day long.

I would love to see some pics when you do go hunting.


----------



## bahumbug (21 August 2010)

What lovely pictures! Looks as if you're having so much fun. I feel quite envious! I'd love to have a Highland pony to hunt. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ella19 (22 August 2010)

There's a lady who has a highland that comes out with the SUH

I used to hunt on my loan exmoor. He was brilliant and loved every minute

spot the tiddly galloping exmoor middle right of the pic!!







*All these I have bought but can't find the ones without copywright on them*


----------



## mastermax (22 August 2010)

Ella, what a brilliant photo!! I have to say I laughed out loud when I saw it and had to peer through the legs of the others. He looks like a handful of fun! x


----------



## abbieandfiona (22 August 2010)

I brought my highland from a hunt yard and she hunted all the time before i got her however they hogged her to make her fit in i guess?!? She kept up with all the others and loved to jump. I dont plan to ever hunt on her as she now has leg issues but plan to take my other highland one day when she is a lot older - only 2 at the moment.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 August 2010)

Ella19 said:



			There's a lady who has a highland that comes out with the SUH

I used to hunt on my loan exmoor. He was brilliant and loved every minute

spot the tiddly galloping exmoor middle right of the pic!!
		
Click to expand...

exmoors are awesome, he looks like a dude!


----------

